# Snow Shovlers needed



## ahrdscape (Jul 31, 2005)

10-15 Snow Shovler positions $15.00 per hr. in South Jersey.

Marlton/Cherry Hill Area


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

What are they going to shovel? :crying:


----------



## ahrdscape (Jul 31, 2005)

I have condo complexes that need walkways cleared when it snows.


----------

